# AquaClear 110 (500)



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I am going to mix my filtration up a bit, and swap out my Emp 400 for an AquaClear 110 (500). I have my Emp sold for enough to buy the new filter, and some media.

I have never dealt with them in my own tank, and have heard good and bad things about them.

My question is, if I run a sponge on the bottom, how many boxes of Biomax do I need to stuff this thing full?


----------



## caribehunter (Jul 13, 2005)

you need 2 bags of bio must have the ones that say 110 on the box. i have my ac 500 with fresh media never had fish in my tank but must sell, asking 25 bucks works good. switching out for emp 400. sponge,carbon,2 bag of bio.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

caribehunter said:


> you need 2 bags of bio must have the ones that say 110 on the box. i have my ac 500 with fresh media never had fish in my tank but must sell, asking 25 bucks works good. switching out for emp 400. sponge,carbon,2 bag of bio.
> [snapback]1188191[/snapback]​


2 bags


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> caribehunter said:
> 
> 
> > you need 2 bags of bio must have the ones that say 110 on the box. i have my ac 500 with fresh media never had fish in my tank but must sell, asking 25 bucks works good. switching out for emp 400. sponge,carbon,2 bag of bio.
> ...


Duh yea, I guess they make biomedia specifically for them. I was just going to buy the biomax by fluval and bag it myself.

Brain fart.


----------



## caribehunter (Jul 13, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > caribehunter said:
> ...


you could get away with doing that


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

2 bags would do J but you may want to consider 2 sponges instead of 1 with 1 bag of biomax. This way you can alternate cleaning the sponges real good and in case you want to setup another tank real quick you have the established sponge to do it with.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

caribehunter said:


> you need 2 bags of bio must have the ones that say 110 on the box. i have my ac 500 with fresh media never had fish in my tank but must sell, asking 25 bucks works good. switching out for emp 400. sponge,carbon,2 bag of bio.
> [snapback]1188191[/snapback]​


25 wit shipping? ill take it!


----------



## caribehunter (Jul 13, 2005)

yea, i'll pay shipping just for you and give you a the filter for free, lol!


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

wait your givin away filters. damn, anymore, ha!
but doc, these aquaclear filters are real nice, they can hold a lot of media. the only thing i missed when i switched, was the biowheel. cuz you know nothin beats the wet dry


----------



## caribehunter (Jul 13, 2005)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> wait your givin away filters. damn, anymore, ha!
> but doc, these aquaclear filters are real nice, they can hold a lot of media. the only thing i missed when i switched, was the biowheel. cuz you know nothin beats the wet dry
> [snapback]1188818[/snapback]​


well basically im giving it away @ 25 bucks with shipping considering i paid 20 bucks for the brand new media i just put in it and i have to pay roughly 10 bucks to ship it, you know how much this filter cost new when bought at a lfs.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

i dont see an advantage of the biowheels. I have both emps and ac's and I like the ac's much better. They are quieter and hold a syphon much better....and I have never had an issue of lack of bio-filtration with them.


----------



## caribehunter (Jul 13, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> i dont see an advantage of the biowheels. I have both emps and ac's and I like the ac's much better. They are quieter and hold a syphon much better....and I have never had an issue of lack of bio-filtration with them.
> [snapback]1188836[/snapback]​


you are right but i think it is so much easier to change out the media in those emp 400 takes less time and work, love em


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

caribehunter said:


> you are right but i think it is so much easier to change out the media in those emp 400 takes less time and work, love em
> [snapback]1188841[/snapback]​


I don't "change out" media but once a year anyways, so thats not a concern.

The positives of the aquaclear seem to far outweigh the negatives of the emp. If it wasn't for the losing syphon on power outages I'd keep it.

Plus with two canisters full of biomedia, I think I won't have any problems in that department.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

well all i gotta say is that i consider them equal. opinion of course. they both can have dank potential


----------

